# SHARK! No, it's an Baldwin!



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

No, I don't mean to scare anybody (no JAWS Here), what Baldwin Sharks do you have on your layout's? TYCO, Bachmann, Model Power, Mantua Diecast? Tell about your Baldwin stars here, heck, I don't care if they aren't even Sharks, any Baldwin goes, just as long as Eddystone or Lima had their mits on them!!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
"Ayeeeee!" says the Fonz


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The only Baldwin engines I have are my Consolidations. See here

Little black engine above 611









Little green engine in the corner









Sorry no first gen Diesel engines for me. I do like them tho the sharks have a very tough agressive look to them that the "E" and "F" engines do not have.

Massey


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

*Sharks*

Hi
I have two Sharks one is a Delaware and Hudson (1205) The real 1205 and 1216 came to the D&H from the Monongahela Railway prior to that they were New York Central Units both apparently still exist but are in storage in private hands and haven't seen the light of day in over twenty years! The other is a Canadian National. The CN one as far as I can determine never existed in actuality.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*First Gen Oddball Lament!*

If only more roads caught on to the Baldwin diesel??? If the Illinois Centeral had only gotten those 75 Fairbanks-Morse H-24-66's, then they would have taken off and be still on the road today maybe? If only a big western road had take on the Baldwins in major road service across their networks, maybe EMD would have gone the way of the stage coach? Oh how sad is circumstance to us oddball lovers. Like Rev. W. Awdry, "I'm a sucker for oddities!" Is that really a bad thing?

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
"Ayeeeee!" Says the Fonz


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Unfortunatly the package that EMD offered to the railroads was better thought out and more economical than the Baldwin package. Dont get me wrong I like EMD, but I think it would be nice to have more than 2 manufacturers today. Baldwin did great in the steam era and had engines that few could match but when it came to the diesel, they lacked power and reliability that the EMDs and later GEs had. FM engines in my opinion were some of the ugliest things on the rails. They had little styling in an age where style was what it was. Right after the war cars took on a whole new look, as did everything around. Look at things like toasters and refrigerators from the late 40 up to the mid 60's and you see style that the FM engines totally lacked.


Massey


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

God, and Raymond Loewy forgive you! He was responsible for BLW, FM, The Studebaker Commander of 1953, the North Coast Limited of 1954, The Pennsy GG1's, the Studebaker Avanti, Skylab's insides, the NYC R40 subway cars, and the 1950's Coke bottle for the Lord's sake! All part of pop and RR culture!!! How can you argue with the man who designed the GG1's final form, and the 1950's Coke-a-Cola bottle??? He's a hero to railfans of the Milwaukee Olympian Hawiatha fraction, with a chrome winged C-Liner on the front end!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

if he was responsible for all that really nice looking stuff that was actuall stylish and cool what happened with the FM engines! They look like slabs on wheels with a vent here and there. Now the GG1 was a cool looking engine!

Massey


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Now don't be harshing too much on the Trainmasters. In my eyes they are not quite ugly but not near as stylish as, say, a PA-1. But they do have their brutish charm. And in 1954 they were the most powerful locomotive money could buy. 
I've got a few from Athearn and find I prefer the SP type with the big round headlight....

I like that they had that funky opposed piston engine, and dig those trucks they ride on!


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

*Oddballs*

*


trainguru said:



If only more roads caught on to the Baldwin diesel??? If the Illinois Centeral had only gotten those 75 Fairbanks-Morse H-24-66's.

Click to expand...

*


trainguru said:


> That probably would have been the largest single purchase of Trainmasters on any road ...One is preserved!! Canadian Pacific No. 8905 is the only H-24-66 preserved. It can be seen at the Canadian Railway Museum in St-Constant, Quebec, Canada.
> The FM opposed piston diesel was used in the Balao class WWII subs and after the war as we all know FM put them in Locomotives , they turned into a maintenance nightmare no doubt the reason FM was not as successful in the marketplace. EMD and the F series Locos cleaned up as their Diesels were pretty reliable. (Cousins of the Screaming Jimmy).
> I'm a sucker for cab units Especially the Erie Builts and C-Liners and the Alco PA and FA series of Locomotives. In my view they were all too short lived.
> Speaking of Raymond Loewy in your list of his achievments you forgot the PRR Duplex T-1's , which inspired the Balwin RF-16 Sharknose.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I intentionaly omitted for the sake of ease! No rambling on, just a short list...


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nolackofwanna said:


> Hi
> I have two Sharks one is a Delaware and Hudson (1205) The real 1205 and 1216 came to the D&H from the Monongahela Railway prior to that they were New York Central Units both apparently still exist but are in storage in private hands and haven't seen the light of day in over twenty years!


 Does anyone know any more about these stored units?


Nolackofwanna said:


> The FM opposed piston diesel was used in the Balao class WWII subs and after the war as we all know FM put them in Locomotives , they turned into a maintenance nightmare no doubt the reason FM was not as successful in the marketplace.


FM Opposed piston prime movers were not unknown in the drilling industry and used on a number of offshore floating rigs. This is a pretty hostile environment, from a point of view of loadings and maintenance, so they must have been reasonably reliable, though EMD tended to dominate this market too.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have two Baldwin locos ( or four as they both are double units ).
Both are in demonstrator livery.
My Sharks are by Bachmann, A+B units both powered #6001 and I also have a pair of Broadway Centipedes.
I chose demonstrator livery so that I have an excuse to run them on my U.P. based layout.
Broadway are bringing out a U.P. liveried version which were originally ordered by U.P.but cancelled and became the demonstrator pair #6000 so the U.P livery is ficticious !
Should get mine next year.
Regards, Colin.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking at my "Profile Publications" books I find that I have some more models of Baldwin products !

Pennsy T1 nos. 5528 and 5542 both in H0 from Broadway.

Not all T1's were built by Baldwin and I cannot find a list of Baldwin and Altoona build numbers, perhaps someone can help.

S.P. AC4 Cab Forward #4100 also in H0 by Broadway.

Next year if delivery dates are met I should get an "As delivered" T1 and also a "Brass Hybrid" AC12 Cab Forward both by Broadway.

Regards, Colin.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 8, 2010)

EMD_GP9 said:


> Not all T1's were built by Baldwin and I cannot find a list of Baldwin and Altoona build numbers, perhaps someone can help.


T1 list at Keystone Crossings


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Pappy, thanks for that.
I see that both my T1s are by Baldwin so they qualify for this post !
Regards, Colin.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*This is my... "Shark!!!"*

The First Baldwin Shark model! Mantua Mid-1950's, and running fine. - 

































And yes, that is my _"new"_ ALCO PA, in the B&O paint (Yes I know they never owned a PA! I am a non-intentional, hibitual _*"Ficticious Athearn Locomotive Buyer"! -  & )*_. Does anybody know how to convert one of these darling Sharks, to horn-hook or scale-couplers, from their old "Mantua Couplers"? -


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*C-Liners: an odd bunch...*

So I have a pair of C-Liners (from our good friends at AHM, and in Yugoslavia). The Milwaukee is as accurate as the AHM version gets, but my _"Fantasy"_ Illinois Central, is an odd duck. It doesn't match the paint scheme found online... -  Here are some pictures:

The C-Liners








The Milwaukee Road No. 23A
















And now, for somthing completly different: Illinois Central No. 4022

















Can anybody tell me about the deal with paint on the IC locomotive? All I could find was the brown and orange type. -


----------

